# Sigma Coffee Wakefield



## morkfromork (Dec 30, 2020)

I was looking for a set of Timemore Black mirror scales to go with my upgrades and looked everywhere for them but everyone seemed to have no stock. I did find a coupe of sets on Amazon but one set had three weeks delivery and the other was |£66 next day direct from Amazon. After more searching I found some in stock online at Sigma-Coffee. I could not find many reviews online for them but did notice they only started trading in November 2020. I wasn't sure about ordering but decided to give them a try. Glad I did as I ordered over the Easter weekend and in Tuesday they sent me a track able despatch confirmation. The scales turned up on Thursday very well packed and as advertised.

I don't do many reviews but credit where credit is due for a young company communication and delivery was spot on. Would be happy to use them again.


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

After contacting BB about the 1zpresso travel case and finding that they're no longer stocking it, I ended up buying it from Sigma. Glad I did. Keenly priced, dispatched and delivered quickly, good comms, and free delivery! No complaints from me 👍

(NB I stupidly thought an aeropress would fit in this case, it doesn't 😩)


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I could wax lyrical about my experience with Sigma! Prompt and friendly replies to my questions with lots of useful advice and guidance; very fair prices; didn't pay for the 24 hour shipping (opting for free 48 hour) but received it within 24 hours anyway; and it was well packaged when it arrived.

Overall I'm really pleased with the service, and the product I bought (1zpresso K pro) is superb. If I would like any further gear, Sigma is going to be one of the first places I go to in the future!


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

Another thumbs up from me. I was looking for an 1zpresso K-Max, and they were the only supplier in the UK (that I could find anyway). I had to wait for stock to arrive, but the price was great considering they are the sole supplier (that I could find), and they were very helpful (I used the online chat). It would have cost more to buy direct from 1zpresso, and that is without shipping and import taxes! They also gave me a £5 discount code when I asked them. Every little helps


----------

